# Free Book Finds: May 2010



## Betsy the Quilter

Post your free* book finds here.

Click here for the April 2010 free book thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22223.0.html

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please.

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar and bump it occasionally (no more than once a week, please) to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

*buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click!


----------



## 911jason

This one was posted twice in April and is still free... my wife said she really enjoyed it. (I've gotten her hooked on the Kindle for iPod app with all these free Christian fiction books lately, she used to only read Karen Kingsbury.)


----------



## MikeD

Posted in the April thread by Jen  :


----------



## Leslie




----------



## The Hooded Claw

MikeD said:


> Posted in the April thread by Jen  :


I didn't notice till after I downloaded, but be advised this is a sampler. It does say clearly on the cover, but I didn't notice till later.


----------



## Xealous

Leslie said:


>


Leslie, did this download for you right away? 'Cause when I went to get it, it says pre-order for May 11th :/ (Either way I ordered it hehe.)


----------



## mom2karen

The Hooded Claw said:


> I didn't notice till after I downloaded, but be advised this is a sampler. It does say clearly on the cover, but I didn't notice till later.


I read somewhere else that this is a collection of short stories by authors that have published other books.


----------



## MikeD

mom2karen said:


> I read somewhere else that this is a collection of short stories by authors that have published other books.


It isn't. 

I downloaded it to see what it was really all about and it appears to contain excerpts of existing Youth Fantasy books. For example, the first story "Polliwog", leaves the protagonist in dire straits when it concludes. You must read the book from which the excerpt is taken to see how she fares.


----------



## luvshihtzu

I don't usually comment in this section because I don't want to make members think there is another free book.  BUT, the Laura Levine/Death of a Trophy Wife  ebook listed above was just released in the last week or so and was $9.99.  I assume it was a mistake to be listed as free.  Seems a bit strange.

The first book of this series(This Pen for Hire by Laura Levine) is on special for only $3.83 and was a finalist for the Lefty Award for humor.  Am reading and enjoying it now.


Update:
The other missing books of the series (#2, #3 and #4)  were posted in the Kindle Book Store yesterday.  The second of the series, "Last Writes", is $3.83 right now and the third and fourth are $4.47.
This series would be classified to me as cozy mysteries with humor.  In my eyes, they are very similar to the Sophie Katz series by Kyra Davis.


Update:

Death of a Trophy Wife is no longer free

Mods, please feel free to remove this post.


----------



## Ann in Arlington




----------



## lmk2045

luvshihtzu said:


> I don't usually comment in this section because I don't want to make members think there is another free book. BUT, the Laura Levine/Death of a Trophy Wife ebook listed above was just released in the last week or so and was $9.99. I assume it was a mistake to be listed as free. Seems a bit strange.
> 
> The first book of this series(This Pen for Hire by Laura Levine) is on special for only $3.83 and was a finalist for the Lefty Award for humor. Am reading and enjoying it now.


No mistake. It is listed as free as of 05/06/10.


----------



## melissa6705

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000SG60L4?_encoding=UTF8&tag=kindlesearch-20&linkCode=as3&camp=15041&creative=373501

I don't know how to post the book but it is Scent by Clint L Kelly


----------



## MikeD

melissa6705 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000SG60L4?_encoding=UTF8&tag=kindlesearch-20&linkCode=as3&camp=15041&creative=373501
> 
> I don't know how to post the book but it is Scent by Clint L Kelly


Here you go.


----------



## Tripp

lmk2045 said:


> No mistake. It is listed as free as of 05/06/10.


This was at around $4.50 a few minutes ago and then I just checked it and it is now $9.99. Quite a few of these free books are no longer free, so be sure to check before buying.

Dead Trophy Wife $9.99
The Killing Room $4.47
Mistress by Mistake $8.96
Secrets of the Turor Court $9.60
Give Me Fever $4.47


----------



## vrc84

There's a free genealogy research book for free as a PDF. Getting Started In Genealogy Online is free through tomorrow. Note that this page is also asking you to subscribe to a website. You don't have to do that to get the book.


----------



## 911jason

Cory Doctorow makes all of his books available for free download on his site. Here's his newest Young Adult novel that just became available today.



Right-click the Mobi version link and choose Save-As to save it to your computer. You'll then need to transfer to your Kindle with the USB cable.

*EDIT: You can also use your Kindle's browser to download the book directly. Enter this URL EXACTLY http://bit.ly/9WujXW and it will ask you if you want to download the file. It's in mobi format. If the link doesn't work on your Kindle, you didn't enter the CAPS in the URL.*


----------



## CandyTX

The Static of Spheres by Eric Kraft

(Contemporary Fiction)


----------



## Steph H

VictoriaP said:


> It's back......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one has flip-flopped all over the place pricewise this week, but it's back down to $0.01. It's been getting some stellar reviews, so grab it while you can.


Victoria posted this late yesterday in the Bargains thread, and it was still a penny this morning. But as of right now, it's totally free, so if you didn't get it yet, get it while you can before it flips or flops again.


----------



## CandyTX

Executive Privilege Free with Bonus Material (Kindle Edition)
by Phillip Margolin


----------



## crebel




----------



## BTackitt

Leslie said:


>


This is still free, should be noted however that there is a $6.99 version for Kindle out too.. without the bonus materials.. it is book one in a series, there are books 1-5 available for Kindle. I read book 1 & 2 in DTB form a couple years ago. I liked them.


----------



## KathyRN218

two new freebies this morning









A Vote of Confidence by Robin Lee Hatcher









and Private Justice by Terri Lee Blackstock

Kathy


----------



## mlewis78

"Scags at 7" by Deborah Emin (PDF file):

http://www.sullivanstreetpress.com/publications/free-scags-at-7-e-book-limited-time-offer/










Read it last year and I know the author. I recommend it, particularly if you like that it is told from the voice of the 7-yr. old girl, Scags. A sequel will be published later in the year.


----------



## CandyTX

Every Thought Captive: Battling the Toxic Beliefs That Separate Us from the Life We Crave (Kindle Edition) by Jerusha Clark (Christian / Self Help)










The Truth About Negotiations (Kindle Edition) by Leigh L. Thompson (Business / Self Help)










The Art of Asking: Ask Better Questions, Get Better Answers (Kindle Edition) by Terry J. Fadem (Business / Self Help)










Presenting to Win: The Art of Telling Your Story, Updated and Expanded Edition (Kindle Edition) by Jerry Weissman (Business / Self Help)


----------



## arshield

Free short audiobook biography of EM Bounds, a late 19th, early 20th century preacher that is mostly known for his books on prayer.

EM Bounds: Man of Prayer by Lyle Dorsett - 2.5 hours

http://christianaudio.com/product_info.php?products_id=146

It is free on christianaudio.com until May 31 using the coupon code MayPray


----------



## CandyTX

Soul Catcher (Kindle Edition) by Leigh Bridger (Fantasy Romance) 










The Shadow and Night (The Lamb Among the Stars, Book 1) (Kindle Edition) by Chris Walley (Christian SciFi)


----------



## KathyRN218

Sidney Sheldon Rage of Angels


----------



## GrammieCheryl

I found a free Martha Stewart Grilling Cookbook in Amazon discussion message boards, it's a PDF file, but, free is free. Thanks to everyone on the free book postings, I know I appreciate it, especially with the economy......

http://www.sirius.com/wo/i/martha/grilling_cookbook_full.pdf


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Here's a list of the top 100 FREE Books in the Kindle Store (something new on Amazon effective today).

http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/ref=pd_dp_ts_kinc_1?tag=kbpst-20

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Geoffrey

New freebie .... this is a Gay/YA/Coming of Age novel


----------



## CandyTX

Daughter of Joy (Brides of Culdee Creek, Book 1) (Kindle Edition)
by Kathleen Morgan
(Christian Fiction)


----------



## madelonw1011

The Last Rakosh by F. Paul Wilson is free on Smashwords:

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/15264

Check it out!

Love,
Mad


----------



## CandyTX

Vicious (Kindle Edition)
by Kevin O'Brien
(Suspense/Thriller - Pre-order)


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

What's not to like about a free Star Wars Book?


----------



## MikeD

joeychips said:


> What's not to like about a free Star Wars Book?...


Yep, that is #3 in a series of 4 free (although rather short) books. 

Here are the other 3 (#1, #2, & #4)


----------



## CandyTX

Democratizing Innovation (Kindle Edition)
by Eric von Hippel
(Business/Reference)


----------



## Lyndl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> **international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click!


Very excited! I'm in Australia , I've just downloaded 3 free books and for _the first time ever_, they were completely free ... no $2 "whispernet" charge. I hope this continues.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

That's good news, Lyndl, but the caveat still stands: the book may NOT be free when you go to click it, either because Amazon still has to charge the extra fees in your country or because the book is no longer offered free. *Check the price before you 'one click'*


----------



## Lyndl

I've been paying $2 for "free" books for months. Today was the _first time _ that they were actually free. I checked before I clicked, I checked after I clicked.. heck I even went into my account and checked there to see what they charged me. $0.00 

"Kindle Price: $0.00  & includes international wireless delivery via Amazon Whispernet "

Previously, all "free" books were priced as $2.00. I've noticed that books whch are not free still include the $2.00 fee. e.g. Books listed elsewhere as 99c show up for me as $2.99.


----------



## MikeD

candytx said:


> Vicious (Kindle Edition)
> by Kevin O'Brien
> (Suspense/Thriller - Pre-order)


A word of caution, this one is no longer free but Vicious Chapter 1 and Vicious Chapter 2 are now free instead. Both are exactly what they say they are - Chapter 1 and Chapter 2 of the whole book. Ignore the # of pages mentioned in their respective product descriptions. That is for the entire book, not the individual chapter books.


----------



## marianneg

Link courtesy of a post on the Amazon Kindle forum:
http://www.wix.com/virale/books

Click on "read it" at the top of the page to see the books.


----------



## modkindle




----------

